
Ghislane Maxwell was the first person on Reddit to hit 1M karma - longdefeat
https://twitter.com/maelfyn/status/1280842996171358208
======
AndrewBissell
This seems very unlikely. Spending hours a day mixing with the hoi polloi on
Reddit just isn't Maxwell's style.

[https://twitter.com/hasharin/status/1280887074527367168](https://twitter.com/hasharin/status/1280887074527367168)

------
longdefeat
Counter-point:
[https://twitter.com/hasharin/status/1280890362945560577](https://twitter.com/hasharin/status/1280890362945560577)

